
Revenge of the Nerds (2002) - _bxg1
http://www.paulgraham.com/icad.html
======
_bxg1
The most interesting part of this for me is actually under the header
"Appendix: Power", which could be its own short post. Key excerpt:

> When I see patterns in my programs, I consider it a sign of trouble. The
> shape of a program should reflect only the problem it needs to solve. Any
> other regularity in the code is a sign, to me at least, that I'm using
> abstractions that aren't powerful enough-- often that I'm generating by hand
> the expansions of some macro that I need to write.

